# DIY help needed



## vkurup (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking to put up a wall mirror.  We have limited space and I have a left over Ikea wardrobe mirror door because HID changed her mind after we got it. It wont fit in my car, so I need to do something with it.  So came up with the idea of using it as wall mirror as magically it is the same size as the wall we have left over.  Now the big question is how to hang a wardrobe door as a wall mirror.  

Now as you would expect someone has already done it before.. This bloke is using the mirror as his gym mirror. 
http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/03/pax-vikedal-4-fitness.html 

 So I tried to copy his idea.  He is using a DIN top hat rail to fix the mirror to the wall.  I did get a DIN rail from srew fix.  
http://www.screwfix.com/p/hylec-35-x-7-5mm-din-rail-1m/6461g

For the life in me, I cant work out how he can use the DIN rail to secure the mirror. 
1) If I put the DIN rail on the wall, then I need brackets on the mirror that will latch onto the top of the DIN rail - but I cant find such brackets.  
2) If I put the DIN rail on both, then they need to slide into each other which does not look possible 
3) If I put the DIN rail on the mirror, then I need brackets on the wall and is the same problem as #1 above.  

All suggestions/ideas welcome.  I am not wedded to the DIN rail, so open to other ideas as well..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 10, 2016)

Vinesh
How thick is the door? and is there a wood/ surround or is the front 100% mirror


----------



## vkurup (Sep 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			How thick is the door? and is there a wood/ surround or is the front 100% mirror
		
Click to expand...

Hey Phil.. the door does not have much of a surround..  It is all mirror.  
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S89904236/#/S69904237 

The backing chipboard is about 3-5 cm thick and should take a couple of short screws.  We have the 229cm height version, so there is not much clearance on top once we put it  Also due to adjoining electrics, we wont get on the sides either..  so all the sticky bits need o be on the back.  The full contraption would be about 18-20kg


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 10, 2016)

You need 2 din rails , 1 on the wall and 1 turned the opposite way glued or screwed to the back of the mirror..:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 10, 2016)

guess its pretty heavy then

I wouldnt use sticky anything as its bound to end in tears

You either buy an invisible mounting bracket, where you screw a rail to the wall and mount a hook or hang over thingy on the back of the door and lift it on, but all the weight is on the door

or you get or make some U shaped brackets for the bottom, and then use a mirror mount at the top to keep it in place, but then all the weight is on the wall, not on the door


----------



## vkurup (Sep 10, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			You need 2 din rails , 1 on the wall and 1 turned the opposite way glued or screwed to the back of the mirror..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That is my current line of thinking... Assuming that the wall DIN becomes the female, and the mirror is male, they will both have the same amount of lip and hence slide in - unless i can bend the male one to a slightly higher angle. But the din rails seems to be heavy metal and difficult to bend




PhilTheFragger said:



			guess its pretty heavy then

I wouldnt use sticky anything as its bound to end in tears

You either buy an invisible mounting bracket, where you screw a rail to the wall and mount a hook or hang over thingy on the back of the door and lift it on, but all the weight is on the door

or you get or make some U shaped brackets for the bottom, and then use a mirror mount at the top to keep it in place, but then all the weight is on the wall, not on the door
		
Click to expand...

I think we will need the U-shaped at the bottom.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 10, 2016)

I would use mirror wall brackets. If you would prefer the din rails to hold a heavy mirror, just use the brackets at the top as they can slide up and down.

the link below are from b&q but any DIY shop should have some various forms.

http://www.diy.com/departments/gyplyner-metal-mirror-clip-l140mm-dia6mm-pack-of-4/256479_BQ.prd


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 11, 2016)

NO Nails, seems to stick anything to anything..


----------



## jusme (Sep 11, 2016)

From someone who does a lot of DIY, I would not use what you have. At best they can slide along from L to R or vice versa. I would be using mirror brackets designed for this job. Each will specify the max weight allowance therefore enabling you to get the right fixing for your weight. Many versions available. 

if you want to do cheap then it's as simple as screwing the rails you have to the mirror and hanging them on screws attached to the wall (via an appropriate fixing in the wall).


----------



## vkurup (Sep 11, 2016)

jusme said:



			From someone who does a lot of DIY, I would not use what you have. At best they can slide along from L to R or vice versa. I would be using mirror brackets designed for this job. Each will specify the max weight allowance therefore enabling you to get the right fixing for your weight. Many versions available. 

if you want to do cheap then it's as simple as screwing the rails you have to the mirror and hanging them on screws attached to the wall (via an appropriate fixing in the wall).
		
Click to expand...

Any specific ones that you would suggest? 
I just came across this on Amazon.. sounds interesting. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror-Picture-Hanger-457mm-HP18/dp/B0056NLSKC


----------

